# Exotic Direct Experiences



## MikeO233 (Sep 14, 2014)

Hi All,

Just wanting to hear any experiences of exotic direct, who appear to be the only place I can find who provide reptile insurance for vets fees / theft / death.


I am in the fortunate position that I am now keeper of a Fiji Iguana and given the species feel insuring him would be sensible.

I would be interested in hearing about experiences of claims if anyone has been through this.


Please don't bother with "don't bother with insurance blah blah" etc type responses - I am simply looking for experiences of the claims process of ED.

Thanks


----------



## EVIEMAY (Mar 6, 2008)

I have my 5 tortoises insured with them for health only for £23 a month

I have made 2 claims and had no problems and they are very prompt with the payments


----------



## giman (Apr 5, 2015)

I think insurance is not necessary







​


----------



## Shuckstone (Apr 28, 2015)

I have use Exotic Direct for many years and have found them great.

i have all the animals covered and in regard to Vet fees they have saved me 000s of £££.

I it is a cost but think it is worth it.

There are others but out of the uk.

The question needs to be, could you afford the costs on mishaps, illness etc.


----------



## sharpstrain (May 24, 2008)

Insurance is always a lottery - insurance companies make their money based on likelihood - ie you are more likely to pay in considerably more than you claim. However of course one major illness or injury could cost a fortune to get treated. Personally I don't have insurance, instead I have bought a lot of premium bonds. If I needed to I could easily cash some of them in to pay a vet bill, I also have a chance to win millions. In fact my pot in the premium bonds has increased through several small wins by 300 in the last 3 years. I have not needed to use a vet so any insurance payment would have been lost.


----------



## Shuckstone (Apr 28, 2015)

sharpstrain said:


> Insurance is always a lottery - insurance companies make their money based on likelihood - ie you are more likely to pay in considerably more than you claim. However of course one major illness or injury could cost a fortune to get treated. Personally I don't have insurance, instead I have bought a lot of premium bonds. If I needed to I could easily cash some of them in to pay a vet bill, I also have a chance to win millions. In fact my pot in the premium bonds has increased through several small wins by 300 in the last 3 years. I have not needed to use a vet so any insurance payment would have been lost.


Great Idea.


----------

